# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tiger Algae Eating Shrimp



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello! Does anybody have experience with tiger algae eating shrimp? I'm thinking about getting some next week, but was curious about their algae eating habits (what types of algae they prefer and the likelihood they will actually eat it.) Thanks!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello! Does anybody have experience with tiger algae eating shrimp? I'm thinking about getting some next week, but was curious about their algae eating habits (what types of algae they prefer and the likelihood they will actually eat it.) Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They make great algae eaters. They love eating algae off of the plant leaves, this is where mine stay most of the time. I know they like hair algae, not sure what other types that they eat.


----------



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

I want to ask you if that is the same type shrimp C. Japonica? And what does a red cherry shrimp look like?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Noop, Amanos & Tiger shrimp are different shrimp.

Tiger shrimp... 
http://www.petshrimp.com/tigershrimp.html

Amano shrimp... http://www.petshrimp.com/amanoshrimp.html

Here is a pic of a Cherry shrimp...
http://www.petshrimp.com/redcherryshrimp.html


----------

